# How to install opencde in Netbsd



## freesbies (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm getting some trouble here compiling opencde source in netbsd

anyone else tried to install on netbsd ?


cheers,
Pintor


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2011)

This is not a NetBSD forum, not even when it's 'Off-Topic'. Please visit a NetBSD-related support site, or the NetBSD section of DaemonForums. Closed.


----------

